# Multi-Sport Channels in HD



## Steeloc15 (Oct 2, 2009)

I currently subscribe to the Multi-Sport pack and am an HD for free customer. I get the SD and HD feed for the majority of the channels that I get through the MSP (RSNs excluded of course.)

However, I only get the SD feed of NHL Network and beIN Sports. This does not seem correct to me. It is my understanding that with the HD service customers are supposed to be able to access the HD feed of any of the channels that they subscribe to (assuming Dish carries the HD feed of course).

I used to think that I had this same problem with the NBA Network until I realized that I can access the HD feed on channel 9509 and the HD mapdown to channel 156 just isn't set up correctly for people who access the channel via the MSP. Although this is not correct and the mapdown should be fixed, I just deal with it instead of trying to get a CSR to understand the issue. 

I am not that lucky with the NHL Network and beIN Sports though, I don't have access to their 9000ish (HD) channels or the HD mapdown.

Can anyone offer some input on this? I would try to contact a CSR, but I've never had much luck with them when it comes to anything beyond a simple task. Perhaps a DIRT member could help me.

Thanks,
SteeloC15


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Do a check switch and tell us what satellites you see.


----------



## Steeloc15 (Oct 2, 2009)

110, 119, 129


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

The NHL HD (157) feed is available with the AT 200 and 250 programming packages. beIN Sport (392) is available with AT 250 programming package. The Multisports package only provides the SD feeds for these channels. Thanks.



Steeloc15 said:


> I currently subscribe to the Multi-Sport pack and am an HD for free customer. I get the SD and HD feed for the majority of the channels that I get through the MSP (RSNs excluded of course.)
> 
> However, I only get the SD feed of NHL Network and beIN Sports. This does not seem correct to me. It is my understanding that with the HD service customers are supposed to be able to access the HD feed of any of the channels that they subscribe to (assuming Dish carries the HD feed of course).
> 
> ...


----------



## Steeloc15 (Oct 2, 2009)

That makes no sense whatsoever... Why do I get Fox Soccer, NFL Network, NBA TV, and The Big 10 Network all in HD? I only have access to all of those channels because I have the MSP...

Seems incredibly inconsistant... so inconsistant that I have a hard time believing that it is set-up this way on purpose and not an oversight on Dish's part.

Isn't the point of having HD service on my account so that I have access to the HD broadcast of all the channels that I subscribe to when available? I subscribe to NHL Network and beIN Sports... I have HD service... I really feel like I should be getting those channels in HD since they are available.

There is no other channel that I subscribe to that I don't get in HD since I have HD service on my account. (as long as Dish carries it in HD of course.) Are NHL Network and beIN Sports really the only exception to this? Again, I find it hard to believe that is truly the way it was meant to be and not a mistake, or oversight, on Dish's part.

Surely you follow my logic. Can you check into this more for me?


----------



## Steeloc15 (Oct 2, 2009)

I hope that last post did not sound snarky, or hostile in any way. I really didn't mean it like that, but after reading it back I can see how it would come off that way.

I honestly was just trying to explain the logic of why I think there may be a problem that I hope could be resolved if checked into.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It doesn't make sense but sometimes DISH does things in a way that doesn't make sense. In this case it appears that they have put the HD feeds in the higher AT packages and are only including the SD feeds in the multi-sport package.

It appears you are subscribing to AT120+ and MultiSport? If anyone else is subscribing at that level and they are getting the HD feed of NHL or beIN it would be interesting to know. Otherwise logical or not we'll have to accept that Ray has the right information. (And I'll agree to your complaint that the HD feeds should be included in MultiSport.)



Ray [email protected] Network said:


> Ray [email protected] Network, on 15 May 2013 - 11:10 AM, said:
> The NHL HD (157) feed is available with the AT 200 and 250 programming packages. beIN Sport (392) is available with AT 250 programming package. The Multisports package only provides the SD feeds for these channels. Thanks.


----------



## Steeloc15 (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm not saying that Ray is wrong or has incorrect information. I'm sure that the HD feeds of those two channels is not authorized to people with the MSP pack, but I am questioning if that was done intentionally by Dish. Would you really be surprised if Dish messed this up? Dish makes all kinds of mistakes when it comes to sports programming and this could be just another example of it.

I am simply asking that the issue be investigated further, and sent up the chain to make sure it is not a mistake or oversight. Like I said before, I get the HD feed of every other channel that I subscribe to except these two, that alone makes me wonder if it was intentional.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Are the other channels you list that you do get in HD with the sports pack, (Fox Soccer, NFL Network, NBA TV, and The Big 10 Network) available in the packages in HD without the sports pack?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

RG6-Q said:


> You are such a great person. Facts are facts, they are mostly downgrading to the very bottom and that's no joke. :righton:


WTF?


----------



## RG6-Q (Apr 21, 2013)

RasputinAXP said:


> WTF?


Is this site a free speech site?????? :nono2:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

RG6-Q said:


> Is this site a free speech site?????? :nono2:


No. While we mostly allow free discussion, there is no guarantee of free speech on any forum like this. It simply doesn't apply.

That said... your most recent post was questioned because it made zero sense in the context of the thread nor did it seem to be a reply to what you quoted. Please explain.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

I admit, I don't get the reply to my question at all. It's a question with a factual answer, they are or they aren't.... It would lead me to an explanation of why you are getting the SD versions. At this point, doesn't really matter.


----------

